# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  PSA Wert von 566

## Sandra 7231

Bei meinem Vater 75 Jahre wurde ein PSA Wert von 566 festgestellt . Wer kann helfen? Und hat Erfahrungen damit?

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Sandra,

lies Dir den "Ersten Rat" durch, dann erfährst Du sehr viel über Prostatakrebs und seine Therapie:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ster%20Rat.pdf

Im Fall Deines Vaters würde ich sofort mit einer Hormontherapie  beginnen um die Krebsaktivität und damit den PSA Wert zu senken. Außerdem ein PSMA PET/CT machen  lassen um zu sehen, wo überall Metastasen sind. Auf dieser Basis eine mögliche  Therapie planen.

Typischerweise wird man auch eine Biopsie machen um den Krebs genauer klassifizieren zu können. Bei dem hohen PSA Wert wird aber wohl nur eine Entfernung der Prostata und/oder dauerhafte Hormontherapie angewandt werden. Je nach dem Ergebnis des PSMA PET/CT kann man auch die Metastasen behandeln. Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass ein auf die Prostata begrenzter Tumor einen solchen PSA Wert ergibt.

Georg

----------


## Sandra 7231

Vielen Dank erstmal für deine Antwort....
Ich kann dir schon mal sagen das der Gleason Score 4+5 und Metastasen im Becken...Ansonsten ist mein Papa fit...
Hormontheraphie soll gemacht werden ...und der Arzt hat empfohlen die Hoden auszuschälen...bin total verzweifelt...
Was sollen wir tun?

----------


## RalfDm

> ...bin total verzweifelt...Was sollen wir tun?


Hallo Sandra,

ich empfehle *dringend*, in der kommenden Woche ab Dienstag bei der Beratungshotline des BPS anzurufen. Der betreffende Berater wird sich alle nötige Zeit nehmen, um alle Deine Fragen (oder, wenn er anruft, die Fragen Deines Vaters) zu beantworten. Achtung! in der übernächsten Woche (ab 29.) befinden sich alle Berater auf einem Treffen. Die Erreichbarkeit der Hotline ist dann sehr eingeschränkt.

Ralf

Ralf

----------


## Sandra 7231

Danke Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Sandra,

die Metastasen im Becken hat man wahrscheinlich mit einem MRT gefunden. Bei dem hohen PSA Wert vermute ich aber weitere Metastasen irgendwo im Körper (meist an den Knochen). Diese findet man am besten mit einem PSMA PET/CT.

Das Ausschälen der Hoden alternativ die Hormontherapie ist im "Ersten Rat" ausführlich beschrieben. Ich würde erstmal nur Hormontherapie machen und sehen wie Dein Vater dies verträgt. Die Hoden kann man nicht wieder einsetzen, aber die Hormontherapie beenden. Als Hormonpräparat empfehle ich Degarelix/Firmagon. Dies senkt sofort sehr stark den Testosteronwert und soll auch ein geringeres Herzinfarktrisiko haben. Ist aber auch teuer.

Du musst nicht verzweifelt sein, Dein Vater wird wahrscheinlich noch viele Jahre leben.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hormontheraphie soll gemacht werden ...und der Arzt hat empfohlen die Hoden auszuschälen...
> 
> Was sollen wir tun?


Liebe Sandra,
Nur zu dieser einen Frage, die therapeutisch zwar nicht
besonders wichtig ist, sonst aber schon:

Das "Ausschälen der Hoden" _ist_ eine Hormontherapie,
die oft angewendet wurde, bevor dann Medikamente
verfügbar wurden, die wiederholt gespritzt werden.
Die Kastration hat dieselbe Wirkung wie die "Spritze":
Beide bewirken, dass von den Hoden kein Testosteron
mehr produziert wird. Die Nebenwirkungen wie 
Hitzewallungen, depressive Verstimmung und ED sind
dieselben. Aber auch ein 75-Jähriger ist ein Mann.
Und Männer haben es nicht gerne, wenn man ihnen
an die Hoden geht. Dies käme wohl nur in Frage, 
wenn es dafür starke Argumente gabe.

Egal welche Hormontherapie gewählt werde, bei
gegebenem PSA-Wert wird sie ohnehin erforderlich
sein und die Zeit geben, weitere Therapieschritte 
sorgfältig zu evaluieren. Dabei spielt Beratung  
aus Patientensicht eine wichtige Rolle.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Sandra 7231

Danke Georg...
Ich werde Montag mehr wissen....
Wenn Metatasen in den Knochen vorhanden sind ist es dann nicht zu spät?
Hab echt Angst was das angeht...

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Georg,



> Ist aber auch teuer.


ist es nicht, ganz im Gegenteil. Eine Drei-Monats-Spritze Eligard (45 mg) kostet bei DocMorris 838,15 , eine Vier-Wochen- (28-Tage) Spritze Firmagon etwa 200,- , für drei Monate also 600,- .

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Nein, auch Metastasen in den Knochen kann man erfolgreich bestrahlen oder mit Medikamenten bekämpfen. Man muss allerdings wissen wo sie sind und sie nicht einfach wachsen lassen.

Den Tumor wird man nicht mehr komplett entfernen können, aber die Altvorderen in diesem Forum leben schon 15 Jahre damit.

----------


## Klaus (A)

> ist es nicht, ganz im Gegenteil. Eine Drei-Monats-Spritze Eligard (45 mg) kostet bei DocMorris 838,15 , eine Vier-Wochen- (28-Tage) Spritze Firmagon etwa 200,- , für drei Monate also 600,- .
> Ralf


Das stimmt so nicht, Ralf:
45 mg sind in einer 6-Monatsspritze enthalten. Die 3-Monatsspritze Eligard enthält 22,5 mg Wirkstoff.
Die 3-Monatsspritze kostet in meiner Apotheke 461,04 .

Klaus

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Klaus,

ja, Du hast recht. Mir war nicht mehr bewusst, dass es ja seit einiger Zeit auch die Sechs-Monats-Spritze gibt, zu der ich im Übrigen niemandem raten würde. Ich nehme also die Aussage bezüglich der Preisunterschiede zurück.

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

Nehmen wir also mal  450.- für ein Dreimonatedepot.
Im Vergleich zur Orchiektomie beidseitig zu  3'600
kostet die zehnjährige ADT das fünffache. Grob gerechnet,
Die Preise ändern sich.

Aber die Kosten sollten kein Entscheidungskriterium sein
für Sandras Vater. Er hat seine Kassenbeiträge wohl 
vertragsmässig bezahl. Nun hat er Anspruch auf die
vertragsmässige Leistung. Dass eine Kasse die ADT
verweigert hätte, unter Hinweis auf die billigere Kastration,
hat man noch nicht gehört.

Egal, welche Variante der Kastration, kostet hinterher die 
Folgetherapie rund das zehnfache, z.B. Zytiga ca.  4'000.-/Monat.
Dann fallen die grossen Kosten an, allerdings nicht zehn Jahre lang.

----------


## Sandra 7231

Guten Morgen...
Habe jetzt die Diagnose 
Erstdiagnose eines primär diffus ossär metastasierten und Lokal fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzioms (Gleascon Score 4+5 mind.cT3a cN1 M1.(oss)
Nicht dissoziierte Fraktur der proximalen Rippe rechts
V.a Lebermetatastase Segment 7 und lienale Metastase
Nierenparenchymzysten beidseitig 
Z.n Cholezystektomie

weiß natürlich nicht wirklich was es bedeutet
aber ich vermute nix gutes
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mehr sagen

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Sandra,

wie vermutet sind Knochenmetastasen festgestellt worden. Dies wird im Bericht mit  ossär oder abgekürzt oss bezeichnet.

V.a. heißt Verdacht auf. Lienale Metastase ist an der Milz.

Nierenparenchymzysten sind Nierenzysten. Das ist kein Tumor.

Z.n. heißt Zustand nach Cholezystektomie ist eine Gallenblasenentfernung 

Also die Hormontherapie ist natürlich richtig. Ich empfehle Degarelix da hiermit ein Flare-up vermieden wird (siehe Erster Rat S. 76). Die Knochenmetastasen können auf Dauer Schmerzen verursachen, ich würde versuchen diese mit Cyberknife zu bestrahlen. Dann kann man bei Auftreten neuer Metastasen wiederholt bestrahlen was mit IMRT schwierig ist. 

Die Hormontherapie wirkt auf alle gefundenen Tumore. Vielleicht bilden sich die "V.a." Metastasen unter der Hormontherapie zurück.

Georg

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Sandra,

ich versuch's mal:
Es wurde ein Prostatakarzinom festgestellt, das sich bereits in der Umgebung der Prostata ausgebreitet hat ("mind. T3a", d. h. es könnten auch die Samenblasen befallen sein, dann wäre es ein Tumorstadium T4) und an mehreren bis zahlreichen Stellen im Skelett ("diffus") Metastasen gebildet hat (M1 oss.). Es wurden auch befallene Lymphknoten festgestellt (N1). Eine Rippe rechts ist gebrochen (aufgrund einer Metastase?), aber die Teile haben sich nicht gegeneinander verschoben (sind nicht dissoziiert). Es besteht der Verdacht auf (V.a) eine Lebermetastase und eine Metastase in der Milz ("lienale Metastase"). Im Parenchym (das ist ein Gewebe, das eine bestimmte Funktion hat) beider Nieren haben sich Zysten, also Hohlräume gebildet, d. h. auch dort ist etwas nicht in Ordnung. Dein Vater hat eine Gallenblasenoperation (Cholezystektomie) hinter sich ("Z.n" = Zustand nach).
Das alles bedeutet wirklich nix Gutes. Das sind jetzt zahlreiche Baustellen (Skelett, Leber, Milz, Nieren? und natürlich die Prostata und ihre Umgebung), die alle unterschiedlich zu behandeln sind. Wie alt ist denn Dein Vater?

Ralf

----------


## Sandra 7231

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Antworten... Mein Vater ist gerade 75 geworden aber topfit nimmt keine Medikamente ...raucht nicht und ist sehr agil... Verstehe das ganze nicht

----------


## Sandra 7231

CT Thorax
Kein entzündliches Infiltrat. Kein Pleuraerguss.
Kein Perikarderguss.Kein Nachweis pathologisch vergrößerter axillärer,hilärer oder mediastinaler Lymphknoten.Intrapulmonal beidseits zeigen sich flaue, kleinfleckige Parenchymverdichtungen bis axial Ca 4X4mm ,hier ist nicht zwischen intrapulmonaler Metatastasierung/ DD benignen Läsionen zu differenzieren.Diffuse osteoplatische Metastasierung, betont in BWK 3 und BWK 5 sowie in multiplen Rippenanteile beidseits.In der proximalen Rippe rechts zeigt sich eine nicht dislozierte Fraktur,suspekt auf pathologische Fraktur.Aktuell kein Anhalt für Frakturgefährdung der Brustwirbelkörper.Degenerative Wirbelsäulenveränderungen.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Sandra,



> Verstehe das ganze nicht


da gibt's auch nichts zu verstehen. Anders als z. B. der Lungenkrebs (Rauchen) lässt sich für den Prostatakrebs keine, schon gar keine aus der Lebensführung herleitbare, Ursache festmachen. Manchmal ist der Krebs erblich bedingt (Prostata- und/oder Brustkrebs in der Familie).



> Kein entzündliches Infiltrat. Kein Pleuraerguss.
> Kein Perikarderguss.Kein Nachweis pathologisch vergrößerter  axillärer,hilärer oder mediastinaler Lymphknoten.Intrapulmonal beidseits  zeigen sich flaue, kleinfleckige Parenchymverdichtungen bis axial Ca  4X4mm ,hier ist nicht zwischen intrapulmonaler Metatastasierung/ DD  benignen Läsionen zu differenzieren.Diffuse osteoplatische  Metastasierung, betont in BWK 3 und BWK 5 sowie in multiplen  Rippenanteile beidseits.In der proximalen Rippe rechts zeigt sich eine  nicht dislozierte Fraktur,suspekt auf pathologische Fraktur.Aktuell kein  Anhalt für Frakturgefährdung der Brustwirbelkörper.Degenerative  Wirbelsäulenveränderungen.


Na ja, das macht die Sache nicht besser. DD = Differentialdiagnose/differentialdiagnostisch (die DD "ist die Gesamtheit aller Diagnosen, die  als Erklärung für die bestehenden Symptome oder Befunde in Betracht kommen", siehe *hier*). Kommt also wahrscheinlich noch die Lunge als befallen dazu. Dein Vater braucht jetzt einen *sehr guten Arzt*. Der Urologe an der Ecke ist mit diesem Krankheitsbild in der Regel überfordert (Pardon fs, Sie sind *nicht* gemeint!). Meine Empfehlung: Sucht *auf dieser Seite* nach einer Selbsthilfegruppe in der Nähe Deines Vaters und fragt nach dem besten Arzt in der Gegend, bevorzugt in einem zertifizierten Prostatakrebszentrum tätig, oder sucht gleich *hier* nach einem Prostatakrebszentrum. Seht Euch auch im Ersten Rat das Kapitel 7.11 über die Behandlung von fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs an. Darin sind Hinweise auf Behandlungsmöglichkeiten (Leber-, Lungenmetastasen) aufgeführt, die nur von wenigen Kliniken angeboten werden.

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

> ...weiß natürlich nicht wirklich was es bedeutet
> aber ich vermute nix gutes
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mehr sagen


Guten Tag Sandra

Nein, all diese Befunde sind nix Gutes, und jeder Befund
für sich allein ist nichts Gutes. Das wurde bereits erklärt.
Noch nicht erklärt wurde, was GS9 bedeute: Das bezeichnet
einen hochaggressiven Krebs in der Prostata, der das tut,
was er nun getan hat: Er metastasiert in vielerlei Gewebe,
und zwar oft lange bevor er überhaupt festgestellt werden
könnte mittels Früherkennung. Nun hat man bei deinem Vater 
offensichtlich keine Früherkennungsuntersuchungen gemacht, 
sodass nun die Krankheit erst in fortgeschrittenem Stadium 
gefunden worden ist.
Hätte man sie früher gefunden und vielleicht die Prostata
operiert oder bestrahlt und ihm dann vor Jahren eine
Hormontherapie gegeben, wäre er in der ganzen Zeit
krebskrank gewesen, und es besteht eine grosse Wahrschein-
lichkeit, dass er unter Nebenwirkungen gelitten hätte und nun
dennoch etwa da wäre, wo er jetzt ist.

Du schreibst, dein Vater sei ansonsten 'topfit' und 'agil'.
Dein Vater hat also viele _gesunde_ Jahre gewonnen, wohl 
ohne viel verloren zu haben. Jetzt wird man umgehend mit
der Hormontherapie beginnen und schauen, wo sie wirke
und wo vielleicht nicht. Sind das einzelne Stellen, kann man
diese, wenn sie einzeln bedrohlich sind, lokal therapieren.
Aber grundsätzlich wird man versuchen, die Gesamtheit der
weit im Körper verbreiteten, also _systemischen_ Krankheit
anzugreifen, wie man das erstmal mit der Hormontherapie (ADT)
tut. Dann geht es weiter, vielleicht mit den erwähnten lokalen
Massnahmen oder mit weiteren systemischen Therapien.
Aber jetzt schon einzelne Therapien zu bezeichnen, ist verfrüht,  
weil wir ja noch gar nicht wissen, wie die Reaktion auf die ADT sei.
Dann hangelt man sich durch, von einer zur nächsten Therapie.
Auch nach bald sechs Jahren hab ich mich daran noch nicht
gewöhnt, aber eine solche Krankheit wird man wohl in ihrer
Gesamtheit nicht mehr los. Ich habe, als es kompliziert zu
werden drohte vom Urologen zum auf Prostatakrebs
spezialisierten Onkologen am KSSG gewechselt. 

Deinem Vater wünsche ich, dass er erstmal mit der ADT 
gut zurechtkommt und auch sonst alles Gute.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Sandra 7231

Erst mal danke für die vielen Infos...
Die Ärzte empfehlen das mein Vater die Hoden ausschälen lassen soll...
Beim Bekannten wurde das vor 3Monaten gemacht und der PSA von 600 auf 2.13 und das ganze in 3 Monaten...
Und der Bekannte bekommt alle 4 Wochen Zometa... Mein Vater will die OP machen lassen... Was sagt ihr dazu?

----------


## Hvielemi

Das hatten wir schon mal in Deinem Beitrag #3.

Wenn dein Vater zu der Orchiektomie stehen kann, ist das eine
Möglichkeit, die wohl gleichwertig ist, wie die ADT mit Spritzen
in den Bauch, üblicherweise alle drei Monate.
Aber es ist ja nicht so, dass diese OP deinen Vater heilen würde 
und er damit nie wieder zum Urologen müsste. Zudem werden mit 
den Hoden vollkommen gesunde Körperteile weggeschnitten, 
ohne dass dies zwingend wäre.
Vor diesem irreversiblen Schritt sollte dein Vater weitere Beratung 
bekommen, sei dies im Selbsthilfebereich, wie von Ralf empfohlen, 
oder sei dies eine ärztliche Zweitmeinung oder auch beides.

Er kann auch mal mit einer Einmonats-Spritze (z.B. Enantone)
beginnen und schauen, wie das geht. Erst später dann kann er 
in Ruhe evaluieren, ob er die OP wolle oder mit Dreimonatedepots 
weiterfahren wolle.
So rum hat er jederzeit die Wahl.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Sandra,
die Orchiektomie ist wenn durchgeführt unumkehrbar aber wie in einigen Fällen bei Hochrisikopatienten erfolgt und dargestellt kurzfristig erfolgreich. Er sollte denke ich eine zweite Meinung einholen bevor er diesen Schritt wagt.
Zometa hat eine Funktion hinsichtlich Knochenmetastasen und steht nicht im Zusammenhang mit Hormonblockade versus Orchiektomie.

----------


## tubaspieler

Also ich habe im Juli 2009 eine Orchiektomie machen lassen.
Ich war da 57 Jahre alt und lebe bisher sehr gut damit.
Mein PSA war von 6600 im Juli 2009 auf am 14.01.11 PSA: 0,13 gefallen.
Nun steigt er wieder langsam an, mache mir aber noch keine große Gedanken darüber.
Meine Metastasen sind immer noch auf dem gleichen Stand wie 2009.

Will damit sagen, wer sich mit der Orchiektomie auseinandersetzt, kann auch damit leben.

----------

